# عرض جديد داتا ارقام وجوالات بالسعوديه



## نادر سامى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

:smile: :smile:
*[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انا عندى 10 مليون رقم مصنفين على اعلى مستوى لجميع انحاء المملكه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

والتصنيف زى ما تحب حتى لو بالاسم 

2 مليون رقم 3500 ريال 

5 مليون رقم 6500 ريال 

10 مليون رقم 10000 ريال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يوجد لدينا داتا ايميلات علي اعلي مستوي داخل السعوديه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]0540248293[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]0548506760[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
:sm3:​


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عرض جديد داتا ارقام وجوالات بالسعوديه*

بالتوووفيق لك يااارب ..


----------



## نادر سامى (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عرض جديد داتا ارقام وجوالات بالسعوديه*

*شكرا ليكى كتير وربنا يوفقنا جميعا*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عرض جديد داتا ارقام وجوالات بالسعوديه*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## نادر سامى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عرض جديد داتا ارقام وجوالات بالسعوديه*

*الله يخليكى*

شكرا


----------

